# ASK A NURSE - Can i give blood?



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Can i give blood in my 2ww?
Am unsure and feel silly calling the dr to ask
I'm having iui and this month have had puregon, ovitrelle and pregnyl injections.
if my 2ww is unsuccessful is it wise to donate blood whilst waiting to try again??
The blood people keep calling me and trying to get me to donate but when i ask them they say they don't know if i can and i have to ask my dr.oh feel like i am spinning in circles

please help any advice would be great.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

I was going to give blood so asked the blood service if I could whilst on treatment.  They told me no, not whilst receiving IF tx and not for a year after having a baby.  I assume its the same for everyone - do the blood service know you are having tx?

Chux x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Im sure they wont mind me quoting them 

https://secure.blood.co.uk/c11_cant.asp

Donors can get further information about these and other issues by contacting the special national blood donor helpline on 0845 7 711 711 (local call rates), open 24 hours a day. Information is provided on who can and cannot give blood, how to become a blood donor and where to donate.

http://www.blood.co.uk/index.html



> In this section we're going to deal with the occasions when you definitely can't give blood. The most important thing to always remember is that by accepting your blood there's no risk of us either harming you or the patients who may potentially receive your blood.
> 
> Check out the chief reasons why someone shouldn't give blood and you could save yourself a wasted journey.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the help
When i spoke to message service they contacted one of their doctors and he said that i could give blood after the cycle finished.
Am still a little confused as i'm sure i have read somewhere about needing all of your blood to help make a thick lining for possible baby to nest in.
Will try to call blood people aain later and see if i can talk to someone else, if not maybe i'll ring my doctor.
Oh dear all of this hassle, because i want to help people with my blood.
I have 0 rh neg so everyone wants some of it because anyone can use it!!
Good to know i'm in demand!!
Thanks again
Sicknote


----------

